# More Muslims Demand Sovereignty, Steal Other People's Land



## rhodescholar (Sep 10, 2014)

A lot of the anti-jewish filth here likes to rail about how the jews have created a jewish sovereign country, but they remain quite silent when muslims do the same, like Mindanao...I wonder why that is:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/11/w...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

* Philippine Bill Would Set Up Autonomous Region in Muslim-Dominated South *

How come muslims get to steal other people's land?  How come the jew-hating vermin doesn't complain or conduct rallies about this theft?


----------



## Beelzebub (Sep 10, 2014)

Give them 30 years to settle in, then we will.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 10, 2014)

They're already there.  So it sounds fine to me


----------



## Challenger (Sep 10, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> A lot of the anti-jewish filth here likes to rail about how the jews have created a jewish sovereign country, but they remain quite silent when muslims do the same, like Mindanao...I wonder why that is:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/11/w...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
> 
> ...


Erm...possibly because they are "Jew-Hating vermin" and not "Muslim-Hating vermin"


----------



## Grendelyn (Sep 10, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> A lot of the anti-jewish filth here likes to rail about how the jews have created a jewish sovereign country, but they remain quite silent when muslims do the same, like Mindanao...I wonder why that is:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/11/w...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
> 
> ...



*Why should anyone complain about *


rhodescholar said:


> A lot of the anti-jewish filth here likes to rail about how the jews have created a jewish sovereign country, but they remain quite silent when muslims do the same, like Mindanao...I wonder why that is:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/11/w...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
> 
> ...



*Probably no one complains in America because AIPAC isn't working Congress for billions upon billions upon billions of dollars in support of this particular theft.  ~ Susan*


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 10, 2014)

The southern filipino muslims have been fighting the land stealing northern catholics since the 16th century. This is land that the muslims have lived on for a thousand years.

Which a far different story than the european jews invading and stealing muslim land in Palestine less than a century ago.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 10, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> A lot of the anti-jewish filth here likes to rail about how the jews have created a jewish sovereign country, but they remain quite silent when muslims do the same, like Mindanao...I wonder why that is:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/11/w...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
> 
> ...



The Muslims have been there for ages and predate the Catholic majority.  I fail to see how this is remotely relevant to what is happening with Israel and Palestine.


----------



## Daniyel (Sep 10, 2014)

Muslims tend to have a very wide spread all over the world, it is even appear in the 'Old Testament': "Their hands are everywhere and everyone's hand in them" (to Ishma'el - the first "Arab" - I don't think I can translate it better because it is too complicated for me to explain a double-meaning word but you get the idea.. - here in Israel we simply not so gullible to accept them since the beginning of time we are used to their kind, and in'shallah they'll never try.


----------



## aris2chat (Sep 10, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The southern filipino muslims have been fighting the land stealing northern catholics since the 16th century. This is land that the muslims have lived on for a thousand years.
> 
> Which a far different story than the european jews invading and stealing muslim land in Palestine less than a century ago.


 
perhaps 700 yrs in the Philippines, not thousands.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 10, 2014)

*Islam* is the oldest recorded monotheistic religion in the Philippines.

Islam reached the Philippines in the 14th century with the arrival of Muslim traders from the Persian Gulf, Southern India, and their followers from several sultanate governments in the Malay Archipelago. 

According to the U.S. Department of State International Religious Freedom Report for 2010, the Muslim population of the Philippines is between 5% to 11% of the total population.

Islam in the Philippines - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## rhodescholar (Sep 10, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> *Probably no one complains in America because AIPAC isn't working Congress for billions upon billions upon billions of dollars in support of this particular theft.  ~ Susan*



#1- most military aid to israel is spent in the US
#2-how come no comment from pieces of shit like you about the hundreds of billions spent by the US taxpayer EVERY YEAR defending arab oil interests and their US lackeys?  

How come racist trash filth like you is allowed to post on these forums?


----------



## rhodescholar (Sep 10, 2014)

Coyote said:


> The Muslims have been there for ages and predate the Catholic majority.  I fail to see how this is remotely relevant to what is happening with Israel and Palestine.



Which means obviously nothing.  The jews pre-dated the muslims in israel by 4,000 years, yet the anti-jew scum complains "we can't go that far back in history."  Fine, then we can't go back to the 1600s either, and the country is majority christian and under christian rule.  The muslims can either accept it - or leave.


----------



## theliq (Sep 10, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> The southern filipino muslims have been fighting the land stealing northern catholics since the 16th century. This is land that the muslims have lived on for a thousand years.
> 
> Which a far different story than the european jews invading and stealing muslim land in Palestine less than a century ago.


EXACTLY............Rhodes skolar you are behaving like a complete ctnu,


----------



## theliq (Sep 10, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> > *Probably no one complains in America because AIPAC isn't working Congress for billions upon billions upon billions of dollars in support of this particular theft.  ~ Susan*
> ...



AID !!!!!!!!!!! yeah and PAID for by hard working Americans,who Israel couldn't and wouldn't give a shit about....


----------



## theliq (Sep 10, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> A lot of the anti-jewish filth here likes to rail about how the jews have created a jewish sovereign country, but they remain quite silent when muslims do the same, like Mindanao...I wonder why that is:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/11/w...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
> 
> ...



Roadwanker more like,than Rhodescholar...........your grammar is poor and you need your mouth washed out with soap......Why are you so ANTI-SEMITIC ??????


----------



## Grendelyn (Sep 10, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> > *Probably no one complains in America because AIPAC isn't working Congress for billions upon billions upon billions of dollars in support of this particular theft.  ~ Susan*
> ...



*Some Rhodes Scholar you are!  Billions spent by the US taxpayer EVERY YEAR defending Arab oil interests allows me to get in my car every day and drive to wherever I want to go.  American taxpayer money spent on Israel helps Israeli land thieves buy garments with long-sleeves to better enable them to have more fun laughing up them at their 'owned' American benefactors.  ~ Susan
PS "Most military aid to Israel is spent in the US," you say?  Why take the deal?  You take it because it's free money, you ingrate you.
*
*"The world is waking to what Israel is all about!"    *​


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 10, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Grendelyn said:
> ...


Poor Pishy, the same as ever.  Those anti-Semites sure do love the Jews.  For years it was this same old stuff people heard Pishy shriek about.  However, it's not really the  Palestinian Arabs whom Pishy cares about; it is only about the Jews which I am sure rational people can quickly pick up on.  Who paid for that car of yours, Pishy?  You finally got yourself a job and are actually paying taxes on your own by supporting yourself?  Will wonders never cease.  While Pishy is always moaning and groaning about the Jews receiving anything, it is not the Jews who want to see her done in for being an Infidel.  The world is waking up to those you are playing the enemy of my enemy is my friend with, Pishy.


----------



## rhodescholar (Sep 11, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> *Some Rhodes Scholar you are!  Billions spent by the US taxpayer EVERY YEAR defending Arab oil interests allows me to get in my car every day and drive to wherever I want to go.  American taxpayer money spent on Israel helps Israeli land thieves buy garments with long-sleeves to better enable them to have more fun laughing up them at their 'owned' American benefactors.  ~ Susan PS "Most military aid to Israel is spent in the US," you say?  Why take the deal?  You take it because it's free money, you ingrate you.*



Sounds like a typical mentally ill racist arab muslim piece of shit, no surprise there.  It whines about the military aid given to israel - which israel did not even start to get until the late 1960s/1970s and STILL crushed the arab muslim armies every time - but is so ideologically stupid and cluelessly brainwashed it defends the TRILLIONS of dollars stolen by arab muslim cartel criminals from the US economy. 

Yes, shit for brains, you can drive your car - hope you enjoy paying almost $4/gallon for it, retard.

How come dogshit like this willingly pays $4/gallon when the US is almost the world's largest producer of oil, when other major oil producers sell their oil internally for far less?  Could it be to placate the arab oil interests and keep the american consumer paying so much?  But of course not....yes honey, you really ARE that fucking stupid.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > The Muslims have been there for ages and predate the Catholic majority.  I fail to see how this is remotely relevant to what is happening with Israel and Palestine.
> ...



When you put it that way, then Palestine is majority Muslim - the Jews should accept it or leave.  But somehow, I don't think you'll go along with that.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Again, as is the case throughout the WORLD, it isn't the Muslims fault.  It has to be the Jews.  Anyone but the Muslims is to blame.    The Muslims are tolerant, friendly and peaceful bunch.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Again, as is the case throughout the WORLD, it isn't the Muslims fault.  It has to be the Jews.  Anyone but the Muslims is to blame.    The Muslims are tolerant, friendly and peaceful bunch.



I don't think anyone is saying that in this thread.  Every situation is different, every conflict has different root causes.  What you're throwing into the conversation is a cliche.

In the Phillipines for example, the Muslim minority is old and established in one area of the Philippines and they have suffered discrimmination by the Catholic majority.  Few religions are "tolerant, friendly, and peaceful" - at least not Christians, Muslims, Jews, Hindus, and Buddhists. Once they become a "majority" that tolerance seems to disappear unless specifically protected in a constitution and that protection is enforced by law.  Check out the Buddhist treatment of their Muslim minorities in Myanmar.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Again, as is the case throughout the WORLD, it isn't the Muslims fault.  It has to be the Jews.  Anyone but the Muslims is to blame.    The Muslims are tolerant, friendly and peaceful bunch.
> ...



No, I'm looking at threads from each country and making a point about how in EVERY country where there has been mass immigration of Muslims, there is a problem.  You can keep on with the denial, but it's quite clear to us who have both eyes open which religion is advocating for hate and death.  There is only one religion in the world that causes such mayhem and is such a THORN in our sides.


----------



## rhodescholar (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> When you put it that way, then Palestine is majority Muslim - the Jews should accept it or leave.  But somehow, I don't think you'll go along with that.



Inside green line israel, jews are the majority - facts much?  And the numbers are roughly equal between jews/arabs with gaza and the west bank included, so that would lead to a partitioning...oh but that's right - we had one and the arabs chose war, what a shock.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What do you consider "mass immigration"?  Many countries have long established Muslim populations, for example Myanmar yet the Buddhists are committing violence on the Muslims, not vice versa.  India - violence is generated by both Hindus (against non-Hindus) and Muslims (against Hindus).  US, UK, Scandinavia and Canada have few problems with Muslims other than fear mongering spread by hate sites.  So much for EVERY country...though I'm not sure what you consider "mass immigration".


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Again, if you want to remain with eyes closed, that is your prerogative, and there is nothing I can say to change your mind, but I see in the world what I see, and I see extreme violence, hatred, oppression, rape, torture, and murder of women and children.  How ANYONE can continue to defend this religion, I don't know, but I will not anymore.  

There was a time when I, like you, would say, "oh, well it's not ALL Muslims."  But things are getting out of control.  It is time to confront this problem head on and forget all the PC nonsense.  This religion is causing HUGE problems and TONS of murders every single day.  That is the reality of the situation.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > When you put it that way, then Palestine is majority Muslim - the Jews should accept it or leave.  But somehow, I don't think you'll go along with that.
> ...



Ok, lets look at populations:

West Bank
Arab (Palestinian): 83%
Israeli Jewish and other: 17%

Shouldn't the Israeli Jews in the West Bank "accept it or leave" then?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Israel


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It has nothing to do with "closed eyes" or PC nonsense.  It's about not accepting emotional or bigoted nonsense when it isn't backed by facts.  That's how hate groups gain followers.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

Egypt is making the right moves even if they're not admitting it to the press. They don't want to get their _constituents (and I use the term loosely) _angry_._

Israelis warm to a Palestinian state... carved out of Egypt




> Israel’s Army Radio caused a stir here Monday when it reported that Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sissi had proposed ceding parts of his country's territory in the Sinai Peninsula to create an autonomous, demilitarized Palestinian state. The plan, according to the radio report, was rejected last month by Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas.
> 
> The report was brief and it was attributed to anonymous sources. It was also flatly denied by all parties involved, with Egyptian state media quoting Sissi as saying “no one can do that” and Palestinian presidential spokesman Nabil Abu Rudeinah releasing a statement saying no such proposal had ever been discussed.




In a few more years, who knows...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Not backed by facts?    Do you watch the news?  ANYONE who can deny that this "religion" is a problem WORLDWIDE, is completely blind to any facts.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You're talking in generalities.  It's not a problem worldwide.  I pointed out, it's not a problem in the US, Canada, UK, Scandinavia for example (unless you listen to Pam Geller and her ilk).


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

This is a group that promotes oppression of women and children, forced child marriages and child molestation, dhimmihood and/or death to those who do not convert to their religion, sacrifice themselves in suicide attacks because they believe they will receive 72 virgins, perform MULTIPLE attacks on people and places on a daily basis throughout the world, and I could go on.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 11, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Grendelyn said:
> 
> 
> > *Probably no one complains in America because AIPAC isn't working Congress for billions upon billions upon billions of dollars in support of this particular theft.  ~ Susan*
> ...



Tell me what of the 3.2 bil is spent here and on what?  Time to cut Isreal off and they can pay for their own abortions and weapons and lets hope Germany cuts the child support as well.

Must you pick your nose.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 11, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Grendelyn said:
> ...



Well maybe Israel will plant a tree with your name to thank you for sending your tax money to Israel.  Wouldn't that make you happy Pish?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It IS a problem worldwide, and it is spreading like a disease.  Yes, we have had terror attacks here and multiple attempted attacks too, some of these from supposed American "citizens."  Do you think these are going to increase or decrease as time goes on?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Egypt is making the right moves even if they're not admitting it to the press. They don't want to get their _constituents (and I use the term loosely) _angry_._
> 
> Israelis warm to a Palestinian state... carved out of Egypt
> 
> ...




You know, it's an intriguing concept. 

Here's what the encyclopedia says about it's geography: Sinai Peninsula peninsula Egypt -- Encyclopedia Britannica

If Gaza could expand into it, there is much potential for a state.

What about the West Bank though?  You can't forceably relocate people.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Egypt is making the right moves even if they're not admitting it to the press. They don't want to get their _constituents (and I use the term loosely) _angry_._
> ...



If there's agreement. You may well be too busy with your cants for a recant. 

Pakistan...






 The Partition of India


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Good Lord, we just had an attack on the Boston marathon here on completely innocent people!


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Some of these people on the left who insist upon defending this Muslim ideology are some of the same who attack relatively SMALL groups of Christian conservatives in America (such as the Mormons), for the same things on a MUCH smaller and less violent scale.  It is UNBELIEVABLE that anyone can defend this stuff.  It is a religion that is proven to be oppressive and exceptionally cruel to women, whether or not some are "misinterpreting" their holy books or not, it seems to be rampant throughout the world, and especially seems to take hold in more vulnerable areas of the world.  It pisses me off that other women would defend this crap too!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Perhaps you could edit this and clean it up a bit, and then I could actually SEE your response?    Thank you in advance.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

^^^^

Sorry, but when I look at that, I'm like


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Actually, we've had very very few Islamic terror attacks and attempts here.  The vast majority of terrorist incidents here have been by domestic home grown terrorists.

Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90 of All Terrorist Attacks on U.S. Soil Washington s Blog


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Some of these people on the left who insist upon defending this Muslim ideology are some of the same who attack relatively SMALL groups of Christian conservatives in America (such as the Mormons), for the same things on a MUCH smaller and less violent scale.  It is UNBELIEVABLE that anyone can defend this stuff.  It is a religion that is proven to be oppressive and exceptionally cruel to women, whether or not some are "misinterpreting" their holy books or not, it seems to be rampant throughout the world, and especially seems to take hold in more vulnerable areas of the world.  It pisses me off that other women would defend this crap too!



Eventually the radical Islamists will learn that if you threaten & or attack the USA & or Israel, the USA & or Israel will be paying you a little visit.  The funnyy part is the Islamists & their supporters then bitch about how many of them were killed in retaliation.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Perhaps you could edit this and clean it up a bit, and then I could actually SEE your response?    Thank you in advance.



Ugh...it's the frigging quote features of the new system - I hate this 

I think I sent a reply before typing it in or something.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these people on the left who insist upon defending this Muslim ideology are some of the same who attack relatively SMALL groups of Christian conservatives in America (such as the Mormons), for the same things on a MUCH smaller and less violent scale.  It is UNBELIEVABLE that anyone can defend this stuff.  It is a religion that is proven to be oppressive and exceptionally cruel to women, whether or not some are "misinterpreting" their holy books or not, it seems to be rampant throughout the world, and especially seems to take hold in more vulnerable areas of the world.  It pisses me off that other women would defend this crap too!
> ...



You do realize that the US and Isreal are two entirely seperate countries don't you?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Again, as is the case throughout the WORLD, it isn't the Muslims fault.  It has to be the Jews.  Anyone but the Muslims is to blame.    The Muslims are tolerant, friendly and peaceful bunch.


Your right its mainly the Jews spreading propaganda, and using weapons of mass destruction.

OH nose picker, the first tank  battle  with Egypt the Israel Army lost, then the US gave them some Hellfire bombs and they blew up every Egyptians tank, Egypt never seen anything like it. The Jews used those on Palestine, they are hot shot behind us weapons. I'd like to see the IDF go hand to hand in combat with Isis, I know they are use to fighting unarmed woman and children, they are so scared of kids they even shoot them.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You spelled Israel wrong. 

But yes, it's real and the Boston bombings were as well.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Actually, we've had very very few Islamic terror attacks and attempts here.  The vast majority of terrorist incidents here have been by domestic home grown terrorists.
> 
> Non-Muslims Carried Out More than 90 of All Terrorist Attacks on U.S. Soil Washington s Blog



That's an excuse.  Of course, every country is going to have it's share of nuts!  This is not comparable to the ideology of Islam which has millions of followers and there are multiple terrorist attacks done in it's name every day.  EVERY DAY throughout the world.  We have people who voluntarily leave our country and train in foreign terror camps and then attempt or plan to attempt attacks on our country in the name of Islam.  Some of these are coordinated attempts with large and well-funded networks of terrorist organizations.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




And that was one of the bloodiest most idiotic decisions ever made by people who have no idea about the cultures and regions their dividing up...we should be beyond those strategies.

Forceably relocating people against their will has always resulted in a humanitarian nightmare, in this case some 2,600,000 Arabs living in the West Bank.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Again, as is the case throughout the WORLD, it isn't the Muslims fault.  It has to be the Jews.  Anyone but the Muslims is to blame.    The Muslims are tolerant, friendly and peaceful bunch.
> ...



And thank YOU for reminding me of another atrocity, the use of child soldiers in war.  WHERE is the condemnation???!!!  Why are people SO accepting of this "religion" and it's followers and their activities?  It's stunning.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



But that was at a time when things were messier and they were killing each other while it was going on. People did not want to be moved. There has to be a committed agreement by both sides and the people of both sides.  

I have greater hopes for the Palestinians and Israeli I suppose. I hope they can work things out so that Israel maintains it's security and the* Palestinians gain a contiguous State that they can then flesh out into a life for their people.*

That's what it's all really about, isn't it.

It's not a comparative, it's a prerogative of both sides and hopefully while peace (Western Style) reigns.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



I think the Palestine people need to oust Hamas, any way they possibly can.  As long as they continue to protect the terrorists among them, there will never be peace.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



But they can't oust Hamas. The most they can do is work with those who wish to lessen Hama's control.

And now the Palestinians of Gaza are doing just that. This last war changed much.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 11, 2014)

MJB12741 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Some of these people on the left who insist upon defending this Muslim ideology are some of the same who attack relatively SMALL groups of Christian conservatives in America (such as the Mormons), for the same things on a MUCH smaller and less violent scale.  It is UNBELIEVABLE that anyone can defend this stuff.  It is a religion that is proven to be oppressive and exceptionally cruel to women, whether or not some are "misinterpreting" their holy books or not, it seems to be rampant throughout the world, and especially seems to take hold in more vulnerable areas of the world.  It pisses me off that other women would defend this crap too!
> ...




Really the only thing I heard PM Bibi say about 911, is this is good, this is good for Israel, now the US will know what we go through.  And we blamed it on the wrong people. Bibi has long hatred of Muslims, got it from his Dads knee, and Pals even killing his older brother. His father , in the nineties said he knew the Muslims would fly planes in the twin towers, same as he foreseen the holocaust. What a man. What out for your friends, don't turn your back on them.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



I also spelled separate wrong.  Don't be a spelling Nazi 

Of course it's real - all terrorism is real.   What's not real is the claim made about who is doing it in the US or that Muslims are a problem here.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Where was his brother when the Palestinians killed him?


----------



## rhodescholar (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> US, UK, Scandinavia and Canada have few problems with Muslims other than fear mongering spread by hate sites.  So much for EVERY country...though I'm not sure what you consider "mass immigration".



Norway, Sweden, Britain and France have "few" problems with muslims?  Are you for real?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Child soldiers are a HUGE problem in wars around the world.

Where is YOUR condemnation?


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Isreal is real. 

It's not a question and often it is couched in that way for a reason. I'm not saying you did it for that reason Coyote. I'm saying that it's often done for that reason.

Is Real?

See?

Muslims a problem in the US? 

The Boston Bombers were a problem.

But as a whole? I don't think so.

They're such a tiny population. America's not allowed many in America.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> But they can't oust Hamas. The most they can do is work with those who wish to lessen Hama's control.
> 
> And now the Palestinians of Gaza are doing just that. This last war changed much.



Well, hopefully you're right because they really need to something about it, as do a LOT of countries, but some of these terrorist cells are very well funded and they are able to bribe, cheat and steal their way into governments AND sometimes ingratiate themselves into the hearts of the people.  A lot of these people have been brainwashed since babies to hate, hate, hate everything.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, we've had very very few Islamic terror attacks and attempts here.  The vast majority of terrorist incidents here have been by domestic home grown terrorists.
> ...



It's not an excuse.  It's a fact, supported by data.

How many?


----------



## rhodescholar (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Ok, lets look at populations:
> 
> West Bank
> Arab (Palestinian): 83%
> ...



They did in gaza, they did in lebanon, syria, iraq, egypt, yemen, afghanistan, and elsewhere.  How many other nations must jews leave?  Or are you one of those who just wants them all at the bottom of the ocean?

And when other people live as minorities (usually oppressed ones) in muslim nations, they do not push for sovereignty in their region - why do muslims have to have self-rule in someone else's country?  You seem as one-sided as most of these other pro-muslim posters.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I just did condemn it.  It's well known that the Palestinians frequently use children to fight their battles, OR they use them as shields.  They also brainwash them to hate the Jewish people from the time they are born in some instances.  Even the Human Rights organizations have condemned them for this.  It's documented.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



How many?  Seriously?  Lol!  How can anyone know that?  You wouldn't know until after they are caught.


----------



## rhodescholar (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> It has nothing to do with "closed eyes" or PC nonsense.  It's about not accepting emotional or bigoted nonsense when it isn't backed by facts.  That's how hate groups gain followers.



That is pc nonsense.  The muslims are ethnically cleansing dozens of groups out of the middle east and asia, while refusing to assimilate into countries they immigrate to.  You can continue to run interference for them, or you can leave your fantasy world and stop embarrassing yourself, thats up to you.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > But they can't oust Hamas. The most they can do is work with those who wish to lessen Hama's control.
> ...



Here's the thing Chris. This means they are all talking. If they're all saying that they didn't say what was said? In the ME that's good news because it means they're all talking.

Instead of killing. 

Good.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



I don't know Ropey.  There are times when I look around the world at what is happening - whether it is the Balkans, the ME, Africa - ethnic groups/religious sects/tribal divisions - and I doubt that times are any less messy.  People are people - they are tied to their lands, heritage and custom.  You can't relocate all that with out being "messy".



> I have greater hopes for the Palestinians and Israeli I suppose. I hope they can work things out so that Israel maintains it's security and the* Palestinians gain a contiguous State that they can then flesh out into a life for their people.*
> 
> That's what it's all really about, isn't it.
> 
> It's not a comparative, it's a prerogative of both sides and hopefully while peace (Western Style) reigns.



I think there is potential...I think if they have a state - and like you point out, contiguous is key - they have something to strive to keep and build.  I also think at that point Hamas could be marginalized.  Few terrorists/freedom fighters/revolutionaries transition to good governors.  IMO?  If West Bank becomes Israeli territory,  citizens could be given a choice - stay and accept Israeli citizenship and responsibilities or move to the new state.

Haven't figured out how I feel about all this because, what can the Sinai support?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It has nothing to do with "closed eyes" or PC nonsense.  It's about not accepting emotional or bigoted nonsense when it isn't backed by facts.  That's how hate groups gain followers.
> ...



"Refuse to assimilate?" - depends on the country.  According to a Pew Research Poll, British Muslims are well assimilated and "more British than the British".

No.  It's nothing to do with PC.  It's trying to stick with claims that can be supported.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


He was in a mission due to Pals hijacking a plane (which you know) So we have lots of hate there.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > US, UK, Scandinavia and Canada have few problems with Muslims other than fear mongering spread by hate sites.  So much for EVERY country...though I'm not sure what you consider "mass immigration".
> ...



France has problems - not entirely because they are Muslim, but also because there are economic factors as well.

Britain and Norway don't much (unless you listen to Pam Gellar and her ilk) - the problems are more of the non-Muslim attitudes towards Muslims and a handful of extremists on the Muslim side that get used to tar the entire population.

For example, Norway

Muslims mobilize against extremists


Muslims Protest Islamic State In Norway


> STOCKHOLM (AP) — Norway's prime minister and other politicians have joined Muslim leaders and thousands of other people for a demonstration in Oslo against radical Islamists.
> 
> Monday's rally was an initiative by young Norwegian Muslims who wanted to show a united front against Islamic State militants in Syria and Iraq and their sympathizers in Norway.
> 
> Mehtab Afshar, head of the Islamic Council in Norway, told the crowd: "They stand for terrorism, they stand for terror ... and we condemn that in the strongest terms."





> A small radical group in Norway has expressed support for Islamic State militants, angering moderate Muslims in immigrant communities in the country.​


​


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

*This quoting is messed up mostly because of the saving of our quotes in the input.  @cereal_killer 

This is very hard to work with. Can you disable that saving of quotes? *



			
				Coyote said:
			
		

> I think there is potential...I think if they have a state - and like you point out, contiguous is key - they have something to strive to keep and build.  I also think at that point Hamas could be marginalized.  Few terrorists/freedom fighters/revolutionaries transition to good governors.  IMO?  If West Bank becomes Israeli territory,  citizens could be given a choice - stay and accept Israeli citizenship and responsibilities or move to the new state.
> 
> Haven't figured out how I feel about all this because, what can the Sinai support?



It's not so important. What will happen will happen. You don't even have a dog in that race. So, your feelings are (imo) a bit misplaced and not centered in neutrality, but then I've said that to you before.

You spend a lot of time minimizing Muslim acts and Maximizing Palestinian potentials.

But, when push comes to shove, it will either be massive deaths or a workable method for both. And "Occupied Territories"? That means all of Israel to many people who want to see no Israel. So, it's a fight for the life of the country itself.

You don't see that?



Is Real?


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



So, the Palestinians just hijacked a plane?

What happened?


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> *This quoting is messed up mostly because of the saving of our quotes in the input.  @cereal_killer
> 
> This is very hard to work with. Can you disable that saving of quotes? *
> 
> ...



I see what you are saying but don't agree - Israel is a country, and has a state.  I "don't have a dog in the race" but neither do 99% of those here who join in the argument - unless you are an Israeli or a Palestinian.  But when it comes to humanity - the treatment of people - we all have a dog in the race because often, the repercussions are global these days.

I do think the Sinai is an interesting and very surprising proposal with potential.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > *This quoting is messed up mostly because of the saving of our quotes in the input.  @cereal_killer
> ...



It's dead in the air as it stands. What it means is that they're talking. 

The treatment of people.

But the Boston Bombings were a clear indication that war is on and that the war is not centered. I mean 9-11 was an attack on the US's financial system which was housed in the twin towers.

That was an attack with the hopes to destroy the US Financial system.

Yeah, that's a war.

Regarding Israel and the Palestinians.

They're talking. That's good.

We're talking. That's good.

But the war is still on.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



What "war" do the acts of individual terrorists create?  A war of extremism?


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> What "war" do the acts of individual terrorists create?  A war of extremism?



So, you see the twin towers and the necessary intelligence to setup and follow through with such an act as _simply some individual terrorists_?

Such an attack was coordinated with intelligence and funding at the State levels.  In the same way that_ ISIS _just didn't occur spontaneously.

_Or Hamas _for that matter.

Now you stand a better chance defending the Boston bombers as individual terrorists though.


----------



## rhodescholar (Sep 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> OH nose picker, the first tank  battle  with Egypt the Israel Army lost, then the US gave them some Hellfire bombs and they blew up every Egyptians tank, Egypt never seen anything like it. The Jews used those on Palestine, they are hot shot behind us weapons. I'd like to see the IDF go hand to hand in combat with Isis, I know they are use to fighting unarmed woman and children, they are so scared of kids they even shoot them.



You like to lie, little monkey?  What tank battle was that, chimp?  Hellfire missiles did not even exist in 1967 you fucking idiot.

AGM-114 Hellfire - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

And chimp, you claim the IDF fights unarmed civilians, yet no mention of all of the thousands of terrorist attacks by arab muslims against civilians, sbarro, dolphinarium, ma'alot massacre, coastal road massacre, and countless bus bombings and shootings like the Hatuel family.  You're a complete fucking idiot.


----------



## rhodescholar (Sep 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> So, you see the twin towers and the necessary intelligence to setup and follow through with such an act as _simply some individual terrorists_?
> 
> Such an attack was coordinated with intelligence and funding at the State levels.  In the same way that_ ISIS _just didn't occur spontaneously.
> 
> _Or Hamas _for that matter.



Are you claiming that the 9/11 were a conspiracy performed by the US government?  Are you mentally ill?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Actually it was 2 germans and 2 pals that hijacked a plane from tel avi going to Uganda.


Ropey said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Actually it was 2 germans and 2 pals that hijacked a plane from tel avi going to Uganda. It was this guy who went against Israel so really the Palestinians had little to do with it. *Idi Amin Dada* (/ˈiːdi ɑːˈmiːn/; c. 1925 – 16 August 2003) was the third President of Uganda, ruling from 1971 to 1979
But  PM Bibi has rabid hatred of Muslims from childbirth. Not the Pals fault his brother got killed.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > So, you see the twin towers and the necessary intelligence to setup and follow through with such an act as _simply some individual terrorists_?
> ...



No, and I don't know where you got that idea from. Saudi Arabia helped setup the Twin Towers attack in the same way the Pakistani's  protected bin Laden while extracting many hundreds of millions of dollars from America in order to help find him.

That's pretty sneaky insanity....

If you guys actually called each other by name and stopped the stupidity and childishness of name calling, then I'd be able to agree with a lot more here.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 11, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > So, you see the twin towers and the necessary intelligence to setup and follow through with such an act as _simply some individual terrorists_?
> ...



No, go to CF , one would need to be metal to think 19 Arabs did it.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



OK, you're right out there.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 11, 2014)

Ropey said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Oh tell me exactly  how SA did it. All roads lead to Zionists. Too funny.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



All roads lead to Zionists?

OK, I've been saying what I think and mean for quite a bit here.

What do you mean by that statement?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Some terrorism is state sponsored.  It's difficult to prove though.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > But they can't oust Hamas. The most they can do is work with those who wish to lessen Hama's control.
> ...



Hope is really necessary here for sure Chris.

Only time will tell.  Multiple generations of children taught to hate Israel just means that Israel must remain strong and Palestine must be demilitarized.

It's not as though Israel hasn't realized this though these decades of attacks on their sovereignty.


----------



## Humanity (Sep 12, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> A lot of the anti-jewish filth here likes to rail about how the jews have created a jewish sovereign country, but they remain quite silent when muslims do the same, like Mindanao...I wonder why that is:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/11/w...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
> 
> ...



Just a minor point...

Are you really a scholar?

Reading some of your comments... Well... My opinion...

However, did you post the wrong forum? 

This one is about Israel and Palestine... Not Philippines!

If you are posting simply because you are an antisemitic, antimuslim, antianti then I think that the moderators should ban you!

If you have something interesting to say about Israel and Palestine then go ahead, this is the right place...

Otherwise, go look for the Philippines forum!


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 12, 2014)

theliq said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Grendelyn said:
> ...





Not aid but LOANS that are paid back in full with interest, nor aid goes to the ISLAMONAZI TERRORISTS out of American pockets that is used to murder American soldiers.


----------



## Phoenall (Sep 12, 2014)

Grendelyn said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Grendelyn said:
> ...







The aid to arab oil interests gets you nothing as they still put the price of oil up when it suits them. If cousin Ali wants a new gold plated Phantom because his 2 week old one has full ashtrays then oil goes up and you pay for his Rolls Royce.


----------



## rhodescholar (Sep 12, 2014)

Humanity said:


> Are you really a scholar?



Compared to you I'm a genius.



> Reading some of your comments... Well... My opinion...



You can read?



> However, did you post the wrong forum?  This one is about Israel and Palestine... Not Philippines!



Did you read my first sentence in the OP?



> If you are posting simply because you are an antisemitic, antimuslim, antianti then I think that the moderators should ban you!



#1 - I am ferociously, utterly and completely against islam, a death cult for the mentally weak.  
#2 - your opinion is not relevant, as you are not a mod, and if i report your post here claiming someone should be YOU might get tossed.



> If you have something interesting to say about Israel and Palestine then go ahead, this is the right place...



I do not need your permission or approval to post anywhere.  You are not a mod, so STFU about it.


----------



## Humanity (Sep 12, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really a scholar?
> ...



Hahaha... You are funny... Genius indeed....

Yes I read your first paragraph.

Because I am not a Mod, a Jew, a Muslim or any particular tag you wish to attach, I believe my opinion is as valid as the next!

So, report my post... For what exactly?

Correct you do not need my "permission or approval to post anywhere"... Just try posting in the RIGHT place next time ;-)

If you think that posting some tenuous link about the Philippines is relevant in a forum titled Israel and Palestine then, well, perhaps you aren't quite the genius you think you are!


----------

